# A little place called thunder brook



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

There are some remains of a building there, not sure what it was, but the cement walls and stairs are still there.









Puddles, large pudles everywhere, glad I wore my rubber boots.

























Yeah, you got in a puddle, don't look so happy Woof.

































I threw a stick, he brought back a Tim Hortons cup.


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

Did I mention how happy I was that I wore my rubber boots because of the large puddles? This is not the brook, this is the trail lol. It had rained the previous day.


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

Beautiful pictures and it looks like a beautiful place! Where is it located? I sure would like to visit the area sometime!!


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

It is lovely, no matter what time of year. The summer can be a bit busy though, its a popular swimming hole. It's out in central, between Badger and Grand Falls-Windsor.


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

Sounds awesome! I might have to take a little trip out there next weekend.. midterm break!


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

Just remember to bring rubber boots lol


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

I keep a pair in my back of my truck.. never know when I'll feel like going to a hike!


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

There are apprantly caves around as well up there but I haven't been able to find them yet unless they are behind the falls.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

what a gorgeous place! and beautiful pics! bet the dogs had a great time


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Beautiful dogs. beautiful place. Nice to see your dog is concerned about pollution. LOL


----------

